# Installing video card.



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I picked up a 360 meg computer with one minor problem. Its a vga. Loaded aol DSL just fine and otherwise appears ok. But the video is YUK!

When installing a video card how do you do this if you remove the old card?

I am looking for procedure advice...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh so without the drivers I will still get enough video to get it working? Thanks so much. I couldnt figure out how to lad drivers with no video. I am learning ad having some fun but it can be frustrating,

I wonder if the existing card is SVGA running without a driver? Its VGA only... How could I tell?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Ah the joys of older computers. I just pulled an S3 ISA video card out of a friends computer.... Scary Stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

One of my scarier moments was when I upgraded to a new MB and PCI video card four or five years ago. When I opened up (I think) Wordperfect for DOS 6(?) all I got was a blue screen. Scared the heck out of me. I finally remembered I needed to run through Wordperfect's setup to tell it about the new card. At least today when Win(whatever) knows about a new card pretty much everything else does too.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

680X0, those were the days. A gui that didn't try and do too much. It just worked!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, you're right, its much better now hacking the registry.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Can't argue with that... Just sometimes when you plugin a "plugin and play" device and your system screws up....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Ask me about my crappy HP ScanJet 4200c and Win2k/XP... Windows drivers are horrible for it and HP wants me to pay $15 for a new CD...


----------

